# Which Climbing Stand?



## BuckHunter31 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am having trouble deciding which climbing stand:
_*API grand slam shooting star
Gorilla Pro-series Greyback Magnum Deluxe
Ol' Man Tree stand
Timber Tall Brute Lite*_
Out of the four which would you prefer? Any advice or first hand experience would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 15, 2010)

What kind of hunting are you planning on doing out of it?

Are you going to pack the stand in after every hunt? or leave it out for the season?


A guy at our club has an API Grandslam.  I've hunted out of it a couple of times.  Comfortable, easy to use...chains seem durable and even though I've never taken it off of the tree, it seems lite weight.

I currently have a Summit, but the API is very comparable and I'd buy either.  Never sat in any of the others.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Nov 15, 2010)

I mainly gun hunt and will be packing it in and out every time.


----------



## robertyb (Nov 15, 2010)

As stated on your other thread many times.

Summit Viper Stand.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Nov 15, 2010)

How are the older Summit Viupers? Not the SS


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 16, 2010)

Usually the older ones are heavier.

If you are going to be packing it in and out, weight is going to be your biggest factor.  API and Summit both make great stands.  Just look for the weight of them.

I've got three climbers.  Two are garage sale climbers and the other is a summit open shot.  The two garage sale climbers are heavy (hunter's view and wal-mart gorilla) and not the most comfortable....but not horrible either.  They stay in the woods and if they get stolen, I'm out $25.

The summit open shot is light weight and comfortable.  Not too bad to wear on the back either.  I pack it in and out every time.  Best for bow hunting, but I use it for gun hunting as well...just doesn't have the bar across the front.


----------

